# Chocolate ain't just for the ladies, fellas.........it's crack to a hog



## firefighteremt31750 (May 9, 2011)

I just happened to be doing some inquisitive thinking one day, and thought back to my high school FFA days with show pigs. We used Hersheys chocolate bars (broken up in the little squares) as reward treats. I remember one girl that so happen to climb in the pen with her pig one day to clean the water bucket out and forgot she had the chocolate bar in her back pocket and the pig literally tore her pants off......not just pull'em down, but ripped!!! So ensued my homebrew concoction that I have had high success with luring in "the whole family tree" as my dad has said, not just a few. After the corn is gone they've literally ate about 2ft. of dirt, until I went and re-baited. I use this brew poured over whole corn. So here goes with the recipe:



1 gallon jug-for mixing and to store finished product. 

1/2 gallon of vegetable cooking oil(unused), Piggly Wiggly brand, is what I have used.

2 bottles of NesQuik chocolate syrup

4-8oz. bottles of imitation vanilla(not vanilla extract), Gold Medal is the brand I used, cheap stuff.

Mix all ingredients in a gallon jug, shake well before you pour over corn. I poured it fresh, didn't let sour, they ate it fine without being soured. Took'em about three or four days to find it, then I couldn't keep it stocked for'em to eat!

I have used this same brew, and also added (store/cheap brand) instant chocolate pudding mix (about 4 of the big boxes) per gallon of brew to help thicken it up. I even at times used an imitation vanilla butter nut flavor(superior brand), I've only found it at piggly wiggly, which has a strong butterscotch aroma that drives hogs wild! Diggin' a hole approx. 2ftx2ft and then covering with loose dirt helps the bait pile last a few night, but don't it to last no more than 3 nights at max, but don't worry, they'll eat the dirt after all the corn is gone!!!!

I have used the kool-aid mixes and snow cone syrups, not knocking those by any means, they're good too, just have had a lot better success at baiting, and keeping big hogs with this. It's like they send out telegrams letting the whole posse' know.

Here are some pics to show the proof is literally, in the puddin!! I have some for you trophy guys and some of the numbers for the meat hunters, ENJOY!


----------



## wildman0517 (May 9, 2011)

I think its time to start the smoker up


----------



## Hogchaser (May 9, 2011)

As a new hawg hunter i want to thank FireFightEmt for his bait mix. I have been wondering through the bush looking for sign and believe that i have spotted a trail or two. 
I have vacation coming up soon so i will try the mix and report the results.. Thanks again


----------



## Supercracker (May 10, 2011)

hmmm, chocolate. Never thought to try sweets.

I have always wanted to try putting out  a bunch of corn soaked in cheap whiskey to see if I can just catch one passed out drunk at the bait site. lol


----------



## rab1951 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe Ill be trying it soon


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (May 10, 2011)

Hogchaser said:


> As a new hawg hunter i want to thank FireFightEmt for his bait mix. I have been wondering through the bush looking for sign and believe that i have spotted a trail or two.
> I have vacation coming up soon so i will try the mix and report the results.. Thanks again


Anytime!! Good luck. I did take and mix a 5 gallon bucket of corn with the brew, and that did cause a big reaction, went crazy diggin' for it then. I dug a small hole and placed the mix bucket of corn in the bottom, then fresh corn, then poured more brew over the top of it.


----------



## Brassman (May 16, 2011)

I really want to hear how the whiskey works.  If the pigs aren't too picky, it would be a lot cheaper to go with grain alcohol.  It packs a big punch.


----------



## turkeyhunter78 (May 16, 2011)

*awesome*

Let me know if you need some help with them piggies, we can sit in that blind and use the night vision. By looking at some of the pics we could kill most of em with just a couple of shots.


----------



## work2play (May 17, 2011)

ol' recipe seems to be working, i've had them coming a dozen at a time for a while now-shot one the other night and low and behold four were right back the next evening. usally after i shoot one under the feeder it takes them a few days to hit it up agian-btw i made a gallon up mixed with 15lbs of corn


----------



## Quail man (May 18, 2011)

ive tried the grain alcohol with the corn put back in it about 4 years ago works pretty good we would lay on the ground about 30 yards away from the mash, the hogs would walk right up to you, then we made 6 foot ladder stands and put it under them, and started killing them with spears, land owner wanted every one of them gone, we killed 106 in about 5 monthes mostly with bows and pistols, couldnt use dogs because of cows


----------



## Jester896 (May 19, 2011)

it looks like the mix makes them just lay down here too


----------



## Forest Grump (May 19, 2011)

Looks like you need a trap for that crew, friend!

Your recipe sure draws a crowd. Thanks for the tip. I'll try a little chocolate syrup, etc... next time I'm baiting the trap & see if mine like it as much as yours. I've tried cool aid + corn & couldn't tell it was any different than corn alone. Peanut butter was a hit, but hard to find in quantity bigger than a jar around me.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (May 20, 2011)

Quail man said:


> ive tried the grain alcohol with the corn put back in it about 4 years ago works pretty good




When we tried it our pigs just wanted to mate,fight,lay down,and listen to the Alman Brothers Band.



<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/prdCRsKBvEY?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/prdCRsKBvEY?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## steph30030 (May 21, 2011)

Put out some yesterday! Waiting for results!


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (May 22, 2011)

Glad to see you guys are having success with the recipe!! I've used the same concoction except for chocolate everything I used Nestle strawberry syrup and strawberry Jell-o, it was ok, numbers just weren't as many. Really didn't seem like that many big pigs were coming to it either. I mostly hunt the blind at night with bow. I rigged me up an infrared "sniper" light, it's LETHAL at 40 yds. The blind is exactly 20 yds from the bait pile. They never even hear "the whisper of death!!!"


----------



## steph30030 (May 23, 2011)

Cant keep the deer out of it!!!


----------



## bfriendly (May 24, 2011)

Jester896 said:


> it looks like the mix makes them just lay down here too



 Everyone has a vice


----------



## minekaiju (Jun 20, 2011)

i wanted to say thanks for the mixture. i can't say that it directly made my hunt better but i can say where i did pour it out the area was destroyed. thanks again


----------

